# Interesting ebay find...



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

How about one of these???


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

That should say "******* Painter".


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I stopped buying on eBay after I bought my great-grandfather's Civil War ID disc (dog tag). I figured that would be hard to top.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

JourneymanBrian said:


> How about one of these???


One of my painters bought this belt buckle and was telling the other guys he got it because he was the painter of the year.

One day working in Canadian tire I found them and bought one for every other guy on staff. He doesn't brag about it now.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> I stopped buying on eBay after I bought my great-grandfather's Civil War ID disc (dog tag). I figured that would be hard to top.


You had to buy it? When I was selling WWI & WWII items if I was able to locate the real owners family, after a few email exchanges and a bit of proof I would give it back to them at no charge. I didn't have a lot but the few pieces I did have I am pretty sure went back to the rightful owners.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

JourneymanBrian said:


> How about one of these???


How much? I wear a belt and would wear this.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> You had to buy it? When I was selling WWI & WWII items if I was able to locate the real owners family, after a few email exchanges and a bit of proof I would give it back to them at no charge. I didn't have a lot but the few pieces I did have I am pretty sure went back to the rightful owners.


Good on ya', CD.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> Good on ya', CD.


It's the right thing to do for those who fought for our country and for the ones who never made it back. I know some of the items I had the family member didn't make it home alive.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

These 2 are kind of cool.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

i paid 8USD .


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

JourneymanBrian said:


> i paid 8USD .


I stopped selling on Ebay because of pricing. Like these buckles the prices are all over the place. From $6 - $30 for the same exact one.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I stopped selling on Ebay because of pricing. Like these buckles the prices are all over the place. From $6 - $30 for the same exact one.


Kinda like paint jobs?
Lol


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

JourneymanBrian said:


> How about one of these???


My mom bought me one as an Xmas present


----------

